# anybody apart of the NBRC



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

if so does it affect u at all


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you mean?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

If you raise rollers and want to learn more about how to breed, train, fly and its history, joining the NBRC is the best $26 expense you can pay for. I'm a member and it's really great. The bi-monthly bulletins is always full of information from all the top flyers and you learn so much from it. 

Now if you are not remotely serious about raising rollers and you just kinda want to dabble in raising just pigeons (mix breeding, no desire for learning how to compete, properly breed etc), then you can do fine without the NBRC. I am not a competitive flyer yet but I still enjoy receiving the bulletins. Honestly, it's money well spent.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

thxs um rollers and tipplers so pretty serious


----------

